# Pan that Palette 2015



## EggyBread (Nov 18, 2014)

It seems as though a lot of us are interested in panning a palette in 2015. I thought it would be nice to have a place to talk and share our progress. Are you planning on panning a palette? If so, what palette are you thinking of doing?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 18, 2014)

I need to do this!

Really, I need to try to use up one of my 88 or 120 palettes from Coastal Scents, but I know that's not realistic, since they're giant, and I would be bummed about neglecting my nicer shadows for so long.

Maybe I'll try to use up my three California palettes from BH Cosmetics!


----------



## recklesslysober (Nov 18, 2014)

I'd love to do this but I'll have to think about what I want to do.. I don't have any palettes right now, just single MAC pans plus a few other singles and one duo.

If I buy a palette for my birthday I'll use that and if not I might pick out some of my shadows for a custom MAC quad and pan that.


----------



## miss lawson (Nov 18, 2014)

I'll join in!

I'd like to use my Urban Decay Naked (the original one) a lot more. I do really like it, a lot actually, but my husband bought it for me shortly after it came out and it's been kinda hanging around occasionally getting used, ever since. Since there are 12 shades, I'll choose one to focus on each month of the year - I'll still use other shades, but for that month, I think the chosen shade will be the one that the look revolves around. 

I don't think I can totally finish it, but I would like to at least hit pan on every single shade.


----------



## SassyPeach (Nov 18, 2014)

Yes! I'm so excited we have a thread for this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I've been inspired by AmberF on YouTube https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCek9Y_cUU5G0D1wAO6lsOxQ/feed She is currently doing this challenge with her Urban Decay Naked palette and has made amazing progress on it. 

For 2015 I would also like to pan my Urban Decay Naked palette. It was the first palette I ever bought and it has been in my stash for quite a while, however; I hardly ever use it.


----------



## lethalglam (Nov 18, 2014)

Ditto on that Naked palette but I'd also like to add the other Naked palettes to the list (2 and 3) because they all sort of just sit in my stash and I end up using MAC Singles or NYX Hot Singles instead in similar shades.

I'd also like to use up some of my Wet n Wild trios that I've depotted into a large double-sided MAC palette, because otherwise it just sits in my collection and never gets opened.


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm going to try to pan both my UD basics palettes next year. Since they are both neutral, hopefully I can mix in some different colors over the course of the year to keep it interesting. I'm really interested in getting into indie makeup, but I want to use up more of my mainstream makeup so I don't end up with an overabundance of stuff (again).


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 18, 2014)

I need to do this. I think I will use my old, never used, discontinued, Just For Redheads mineral lipstick palette. It has nine lip colors, and I need to use it up before it goes bad.


----------



## Huds (Nov 19, 2014)

I have been panning my MUA heaven and earth palette for three months now, and the challenge will probably continue to the end of 2015 (or until I use up the entire palette). I hope I'm still allowed in this thread even if I started a little earlier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## azalea97 (Nov 19, 2014)

Ooh I started a pan that palette with my Lorac Unzipped palette but got a little burnt out. I still use it sometimes and it's part my project pan. I'll join in come January 1st even though I already started.


----------



## jaylilee (Nov 19, 2014)

I already started with my naked palette and hit pan on the shade "naked" but pan that palette for me means "use up that whole palette." so I will join in next year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> one shade out of 12 means there's still a whole lotta shadow to use up.


----------



## Chelsea DeFrates (Nov 19, 2014)

I will be panning my nudetude palette next year with you guys!  I really need to get this palette out of my collection.


----------



## Oshare-girl (Nov 19, 2014)

I really need to do this but which palette??? Hm, I think I will do the BareMinerals Ready 8.0 Power Neutrals. I've had it for awhile but never reach for it. The pans are smaller than the Urban Decay ones so this may be more realistic for me. Also, I'm just aiming to hit pan, not finish every color. Sounds like a plan!


----------



## eastofthesun (Nov 28, 2014)

This is a cool idea, and for once, I feel like I'll actually join in at the right time in stead of in the middle or something. I guess I'm weirdly OCD about stuff like that. I'm glad this has a definitive start date and end date so we can track our progress!

Ok, so I'm possibly going to need help picking a palette.... here's what I have:

1. Lorac Pro

2. Tarte Be Mattenificent

3. Lorac Mega Pro

I am most excited about my Mega Pro, but I also don't want to hit pan on it too soon since it's LE and HTF, and my newest one. So I think I'll start on either my Lorac Pro (has most use out of all 3) or my Tarte Be Mattenificent...

I think the easiest one to hit pan on would be the Lorac Pro because the pans are so small and the eyeshadow is so soft, but I think it'd be more of a challenge to hit pan on the Tarte palette because the pans are larger, all matte, harder, and there is more there- blush, shadows, and liners.

I think I might develop 3 go-to looks for my palette... whichever one I end up choosing, to help me make sure to use it even on rushed days.



miss lawson said:


> I'll join in!
> 
> I'd like to use my Urban Decay Naked (the original one) a lot more. I do really like it, a lot actually, but my husband bought it for me shortly after it came out and it's been kinda hanging around occasionally getting used, ever since. Since there are 12 shades, I'll choose one to focus on each month of the year - I'll still use other shades, but for that month, I think the chosen shade will be the one that the look revolves around.
> 
> I don't think I can totally finish it, but I would like to at least hit pan on every single shade.


I love your idea of concentrating on one color each month. B)



Kristine Walker said:


> I need to do this. I think I will use my old, never used, discontinued, Just For Redheads mineral lipstick palette. It has nine lip colors, and I need to use it up before it goes bad.


Great idea! I think getting use out of your lipstick palette is a terrific place ot start. And if you end up falling in love with lipstick from a palette, you could clean out the pans when done and repour new lipstick in.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 28, 2014)

@@eastofthesun Love the idea of reusing the palette when I'm done, thanks for the great idea!


----------



## AliciaKnits (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm officially waiting until after Christmas to join in, but I will definitely be joining in the New Year. I (surprisingly) only have one palette - Sephora Collection Moonshadow Baked Palette - In the Tropics (which they don't sell online anymore ... limited edition maybe? Amazon has it here). I got it in August for my birthday. I love it, I try to wear every day, but the progress is slow-going. I want to see if I get any more palettes for Christmas before I commit to this one palette, though.


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 8, 2014)

I was having second thoughts about doing this just now, but I came here and re-read my post and I'm glad with my choice- I'm definitely going to use the Tarte palette on this, because there is so much eyeshadow in there and I think I'd use it daily more often than the Lorac Pro. I think I'll keep my Lorac palettes for more special occassions.

I need to start wearing eyeshadow- I hardly ever wear it- maybe 2 times a month. What is my problem? I don't know!



Kristine Walker said:


> @@eastofthesun Love the idea of reusing the palette when I'm done, thanks for the great idea!


Glad I could help! That would be awesome if it worked out. If I finish my Tarte palette, I'd be tempted to reuse it somehow because it's so pretty!!!


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 22, 2014)

Yay! I started using my "2015 pan that palette" palette (Tarte Be Mattenificent) last week and I already have 1 really good daily go-to look using 4-5 colors out of it! I've actually also been wearing makeup every day of the week (except weekends) for the past week, so that's awesome! I mean, I like the fact that I feel comfortableish without makeup, but I've wanted to :

A) Look more put-together

B ) Use my makeup since I bought it

C) Actually develop some makeup skills so I'm good at using it rather than just buying it. 

I also revamped my makeup bag that I use on the daily. It's kind of awesome, I love how it's organized! I should snap a pic of it for the Monday Club! But anyway, my point is I put my 2015 PtP palette into it so I always have it on me.

I can't wait to make some more looks using it. I have my daily subtle look, but I want to come up with a few other looks as well, one more dramatic for 'night looks' and maybe one for umm... special occassions? I'm not sure... the problem with my palette is it doesn't have any shimmers- it's all matte, from the blush, shadows, to the liners. So I may need to bring with me a single of some kind of shimmery shade that I can bring into the mix.

Here's my palette at the 'start' of the project, and my first 'look' which is so subtle I don't know if you'll even be able to tell it's a 'look' 





My Tarte Be Mattenificent




My 'starting point' at the beginning of this pan project!

In the spoiler below are some close-ups of the pans and my daily go-to look.



Spoiler






Close-up of 'Sand out from the crowd' and 'Pink outside the box'




Close-up of 'Peach for the stars' and 'Rose to the occassion'




Close-up of 'Two plums up' and 'View from the taupe'




Close-up of blush in 'Elevated'




Close-up of liners in 'Dream in chocolate' and 'Don't stand black'.






My daily go-to subtle look. I used the sand and pink colors all over to create a good base to blend and cover up my veins.

Then I took a mix of the peach and taupe colors to define my crease and cover my slight hood. I used the taupe shade to define my lower lash line as well. I lined my eyes with the chocolate liner shade. I actually didn't use the blush... so I should probably get on that. Haha!



Everyone- don't forget to take 'before' pictures so you can track your progress!


----------



## seagirl (Dec 24, 2014)

This is a great idea!

I'll definitely join in on the 1st. I agree with A, B &amp; C from @@eastofthesun

A- I'm starting a new job as a university professor. I will be the youngest on staff for the master's level program so I need to step up my game. Maybe I'll feel like I belong more if I look the part everyday!

B- I'm remarkably good at buying the stuff (somehow I'm Rouge @ Sephora??? How'd that happen?) but I only do a full face 3-4 times per week, and that's 2-3 days of minimal effort.

C- I'm told I'm difficult to buy for so as part of my effort to please my mother I requested new makeup brushes for Christmas. Hopefully the excitement will carry over and help with the overall goals of using my makeup to help feel more complete in my look.

As for which palette? I'm leaning towards going big- Too Faced Everything Nice, currently featured in my profile pic with my annoyingly (not) helpful cat who likes to sleep on top of anything I sit down for more 30 seconds.

Now if there were only a way I could work a MUT thread into making me excited to work off the stupid new computer with windows 8.1. If it involved makeup I know I'd be more willing to learn how to use the blooming thing... but it isn't happening. And there is no right-click to the mouse. I'm doomed! /end rant


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 24, 2014)

seagirl said:


> This is a great idea!
> 
> I'll definitely join in on the 1st. I agree with A, B &amp; C from @@eastofthesun
> 
> ...


Hahha, I loved your post- so funny! My cat does the same thing. So annoying!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also just got a Windows 8 computer, and it was horrible! I feel like a grandpa when trying to use it. Luckily I got 8.1 installed so it's a little more usable now, but honestly, I'm still working off the old laptop that freezes all the time instead of just getting that new one up and running. I'm just dreading it somehow, but maybe I'll do that over the Christmas break!

I think you're right- feeling like you look more put-together will make you feel more professional and then others will feel you're more professional as well. Congrats on your position!


----------



## seagirl (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas ladies!

PtP is going to be a resolution for 2015 along with exercise for the first time ever. It stinks getting older!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 26, 2014)

I sorted through all my makeup and skincare yesterday and I'm embarrassed about how much I have.  I need to start using it up.  There were a lot of eyeshadow palettes (I'm counting everything from trios on up).  I think I will go for my Coastal Scents Revealed 2 palette for this.  I've used it maybe 4-5 times (got it when they were $10 from the Coastal Scents website on Black Friday).  Not sure what I'll do with the dark purple and black, but this will be an incentive to learn.


----------



## annatomical (Dec 26, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I sorted through all my makeup and skincare yesterday and I'm embarrassed about how much I have.  I need to start using it up.  There were a lot of eyeshadow palettes (I'm counting everything from trios on up).  I think I will go for my Coastal Scents Revealed 2 palette for this.  I've used it maybe 4-5 times (got it when they were $10 from the Coastal Scents website on Black Friday).  Not sure what I'll do with the dark purple and black, but this will be an incentive to learn.


A fine-tipped eye liner brush the same or similar to the kind you'd use for gel eyeliner.  

If you have used it in gel eyeliner you will definitely need to wash &amp; dry the brush before using it with eye shadow.

You can use eye shadow (especially dark eye shadow) to line under your lower lash line.  

Just start from the outer corner and work inward and experiment to achieve the desired intensity and thickness.


----------



## Jams53 (Dec 27, 2014)

I think I'm gonna join in! I'm thinking about choosing a Hard Candy palette I received as a gift a year ago? 2 years ago? (I don't remember). The reason I'm picking this palette is because it has a good variety of colors so I won't get bored (hopefully :blush: ). There are 24 colors in it, though. I honestly would be happy if I even hit pan on half those (I only wear makeup a few times a week. I work at home and only wear it when I go somewhere). I just really want to see some progress. I always switch between all my palettes because I get bored so easily. So if I can actually stick to using this palette only and hit pan on a good amount that would be a miracle :lol: I'll take a picture of it sometime next week so I can keep track of my progress. (I'm finally switching to a smartphone this weekend so who knows how long it will take for me to figure out how to upload a picture from it :laughing: )


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 27, 2014)

@@annatomical Thanks for the ideas.  One thing I have learned is to practice at home on the weekend first.  I tried something with the dark purple from Revealed 2 before work one morning.  I ended up having to go in to work like that because I didn't have time to change it.  With my black hair and pale complexion, I looked very Goth...


----------



## annatomical (Dec 27, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> @@annatomical Thanks for the ideas.  One thing I have learned is to practice at home on the weekend first.  I tried something with the dark purple from Revealed 2 before work one morning.  I ended up having to go in to work like that because I didn't have time to change it.  With my black hair and pale complexion, I looked very Goth...


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Dec 29, 2014)

I am planning on doing this with my Urban Decay Naked Basics. I've already hit pan on 3 of the 6 shades so I might as well finish that bad boy up. I will report back with my progress and since I've already hit pan on half the palette, I will start thinking of another palette to pan after that one.


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 29, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> @@annatomical Thanks for the ideas.  One thing I have learned is to practice at home on the weekend first.  I tried something with the dark purple from Revealed 2 before work one morning.  I ended up having to go in to work like that because I didn't have time to change it.  With my black hair and pale complexion, I looked very Goth...


Great idea! I followed your advice and did that this weekend!

Yesterday I watched some tutorial videos on the palette I'm panning this year, and then I did 3 of the looks. I tried two that I felt safe with, and one that was out of my comfort zone. I realize that dark doesn't work for me, so the brown, black, and purple in my palette will be liner colors exclusively. That means I won't pan those very quickly, sadly.

Anyway, it was fun and helpful! I will try looking at more tutorials and practicing even more!

Do you ladies have any tips on blending matte shadows? I use UD's primer potion and they seem to stick to that and not blend out. When I don't use the primer, my eyeshadow blends better on my lids, but creases by the afternoon. I want to strike a balance. Should I just apply the primer in my crease and leave everything else alone?


----------



## BSquared (Dec 29, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Great idea! I followed your advice and did that this weekend!
> 
> Yesterday I watched some tutorial videos on the palette I'm panning this year, and then I did 3 of the looks. I tried two that I felt safe with, and one that was out of my comfort zone. I realize that dark doesn't work for me, so the brown, black, and purple in my palette will be liner colors exclusively. That means I won't pan those very quickly, sadly.
> 
> ...


I've taken to laying down primer, then covering my eye (Lid and crease) with a skin toned/off white eyeshadow before going in with color. Gives the primer something to stick to and makes other shadows blend so much more easily.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 29, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I've taken to laying down primer, then covering my eye (Lid and crease) with a skin toned/off white eyeshadow before going in with color. Gives the primer something to stick to and makes other shadows blend so much more easily.


This is what I've been doing, too, and I've had no trouble with blending.  I'm using one of the UD primers.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 30, 2014)

cdefrates said:


> I will be panning my nudetude palette next year with you guys!  I really need to get this palette out of my collection.


Welcome!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 30, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Yay! I started using my "2015 pan that palette" palette (Tarte Be Mattenificent) last week and I already have 1 really good daily go-to look using 4-5 colors out of it! I've actually also been wearing makeup every day of the week (except weekends) for the past week, so that's awesome! I mean, I like the fact that I feel comfortableish without makeup, but I've wanted to :
> 
> A) Look more put-together
> 
> ...


So pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 30, 2014)

seagirl said:


> This is a great idea!
> 
> I'll definitely join in on the 1st. I agree with A, B &amp; C from @@eastofthesun
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new job!


----------



## Natasha01 (Dec 30, 2014)

This post actually inspired me to create an account just now here on MUT rather than just browsing.

I want to commit to the challenge and will be using my Nyx Champagne and Caviar neutral palette. I have had this for years and have already hit pan on 4 shades. My goal is to use it up except for 2 shades- the darkest brown and the black - due to them looking completely wrong on my super pale skin. I will consider it used up when I have difficulty getting color from the pans on to my brush. Along with this, I have another Nyx palette from the Runway collections - the Versus palette. Since I am not committing to two shades from the C&amp;C palette, I will add 3 taupe-ish shades from the Versus palette that I need to pan in order to complete my challenge.

I really think posting to this thread will hold me accountable. Hopefully you don't mind a newbie participating.


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 30, 2014)

Natasha01 said:


> This post actually inspired me to create an account just now here on MUT rather than just browsing.
> 
> I want to commit to the challenge and will be using my Nyx Champagne and Caviar neutral palette. I have had this for years and have already hit pan on 4 shades. My goal is to use it up except for 2 shades- the darkest brown and the black - due to them looking completely wrong on my super pale skin. I will consider it used up when I have difficulty getting color from the pans on to my brush. Along with this, I have another Nyx palette from the Runway collections - the Versus palette. Since I am not committing to two shades from the C&amp;C palette, I will add 3 taupe-ish shades from the Versus palette that I need to pan in order to complete my challenge.
> 
> I really think posting to this thread will hold me accountable. Hopefully you don't mind a newbie participating.


Welcome, welcome! We're so glad you joined. We don't mind at all having a new person around, on the contrary- we are glad to have another person in this with us!

That's such a good point about the dark shades- my palette has 3 dark shades that I won't be able to use up. Maybe I should add in a few single eyeshadows to the mix to really round this out. Thanks for the ideas!

Don't forget, everyone, to take a 'before' photo of your palettes by January 1!! It's so nice to have updated photos to give you a really good feeling about finishing your palettes!


----------



## seagirl (Dec 30, 2014)

@@Natasha01

Welcome! I'm fairly new myself but you'll find that new or old, everyone here is super welcoming and friendly. I am very pale myself but have included as part of my own challenge to get some if my darker colors included in some of my looks. (Thanks for the push @@SneakyBurrito !) So a few makeup videos are now part of my evening routine as well as catching up on MUT. Definitely the reminder and encouragement I need. And, if I come out on the other side with an empty palette and more makeup skills, well... it'll be dangerous for my wallet!


----------



## goldendarter (Dec 31, 2014)

I've been thinking about which palette I want to pan, and I've decided that instead of panning a premade palette I'm going to aim for panning on of my depotted ones. A while back I took a bunch of my drugstore/lower end singles and repressed them into a few little palettes I got on ebay. But I NEVER use them. They were just a fun project and are only sitting pretty in their case. Since I know I'll never reach for them on my own, I'm just going to make myself do it by focusing on panning. 
 
Granted, When I re-pressed these I didn't take all the product out of the original pan, just what I could successfully press into the ones that came in the palette. I am also reserving the right to toss anything I don't think works. No sense in panning a shade I hate or doesn't show up if I have so many other choices of better shadows to use. Life is too short to use medicore pigmentation!
 
I'll add my pictures tonight, but I started today and I'm pretty happy with all the shadows I used so maybe this will be an eyeopening challenge for me!
 
[SIZE=14.4444446563721px]Question: On the topic of YouTube project panners, who are your favorites? I've been watching a lot of PrettyPistol86 and she is soooo inspiring, especially when it comes to lipsticks. In a recent vid of hers she showed her progress on Mac's Soft and Gentle and I was amazed. I don't think I will ever make it to the end of mine. [/SIZE]


----------



## recklesslysober (Dec 31, 2014)

I recently got a 9 pan palette from Red Apple Lipstick and I'm thinking about using that. The shadows are nice but there is some fallout and they don't blend as easily as some of my others. I want to move towards shopping with smaller companies that use safer ingredients though. Maybe I can learn how to work with the shadows more easily this year if I practice.


----------



## Natasha01 (Dec 31, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> I've been thinking about which palette I want to pan, and I've decided that instead of panning a premade palette I'm going to aim for panning on of my depotted ones. A while back I took a bunch of my drugstore/lower end singles and repressed them into a few little palettes I got on ebay. But I NEVER use them. They were just a fun project and are only sitting pretty in their case. Since I know I'll never reach for them on my own, I'm just going to make myself do it by focusing on panning.
> 
> Granted, When I re-pressed these I didn't take all the product out of the original pan, just what I could successfully press into the ones that came in the palette. I am also reserving the right to toss anything I don't think works. No sense in panning a shade I hate or doesn't show up if I have so many other choices of better shadows to use. Life is too short to use medicore pigmentation!
> 
> ...


I didn't know there was such a thing as YouTube panners. I will have to look them up. I would love to here about more. That way I could still get my YouTube beauty fix while still encouraging me in my goal.


----------



## goldendarter (Dec 31, 2014)

Natasha01 said:


> I didn't know there was such a thing as YouTube panners. I will have to look them up. I would love to here about more. That way I could still get my YouTube beauty fix while still encouraging me in my goal.


Same here! I was so excited when I saw how many were out there. I've also been watching StrwberrySweet and GlamourWithGrace, but PrettyPistol86 is by far my favorite.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 31, 2014)

All right, here's the "before" picture.  I've got my work cut out for me:


----------



## seagirl (Dec 31, 2014)

Here's my starting point...

*First time attaching a picture, so if it doesn't appear I'm sorry in advance!


----------



## Jams53 (Jan 1, 2015)

Here is my starting point. This is gonna take awhile but I am up for the challenge! We can do it!


----------



## Natasha01 (Jan 1, 2015)

Here is my palette today. The Nyx Champagne and Caviar palette (the 10 shadows you see at the top) is the palette I'm panning. I'm using up all but the black and the darkest brown since they look awful on my super pale skin. To compensate for this, I'm adding the 3 lightest shades from the Versus palette (the 10 shadows at the bottom). So that is 11 shadows that must be finished in order to complete this challenge.

I'm wearing two today, so I've got a start!


----------



## recklesslysober (Jan 2, 2015)

Here's my starting photo. All Red Apple Lipstick shadows and they're almost brand new. I've used 7 of them 1-2 times each and the other 2 are still unused. My goal is to try and hit pan on all of them, but really I just want to wear eyeshadow more so I'll be happy with any visible progress. I'm also hoping that by focusing on this palette I'll learn how to work with these shadows better because they're a different formula than I'm used to.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 2, 2015)

Natasha01 said:


> This post actually inspired me to create an account just now here on MUT rather than just browsing.
> 
> I want to commit to the challenge and will be using my Nyx Champagne and Caviar neutral palette. I have had this for years and have already hit pan on 4 shades. My goal is to use it up except for 2 shades- the darkest brown and the black - due to them looking completely wrong on my super pale skin. I will consider it used up when I have difficulty getting color from the pans on to my brush. Along with this, I have another Nyx palette from the Runway collections - the Versus palette. Since I am not committing to two shades from the C&amp;C palette, I will add 3 taupe-ish shades from the Versus palette that I need to pan in order to complete my challenge.
> 
> I really think posting to this thread will hold me accountable. Hopefully you don't mind a newbie participating.


Welcome!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 2, 2015)

I will be lurking in this thread I want to pan a palette but not sure where to start. Good luck ladies!


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 2, 2015)

Beautiful palettes, everyone! I really love all those colors! I kind of wish mine had a shimmer or two in it. Oh well, I'm going to try to add in a single shimmer eyeshadow to my palette in the place of that purple/black/brown because I know I won't hit pan on those.


----------



## Huds (Jan 2, 2015)

I sadly don't have a picture of my palette (mua heaven and earth), but I have hit small pan on two of the twelve shades. I have been using my palette since this fall, and if you want to see what it looked like a month ago there is a picture in the project pan thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will be better at taking photos though because I love showing and watching all the progress se make. I wonder how many pans we will hit all together this year!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 2, 2015)

Here are the pics of mine! I know it looks like a lot, but like I said, I'm more looking to figure out if any of these are worth using, so I'm reserving the right to trash any that are...well, trash.

Edit: And can I just say I love that you can see the impression of the quarter I used to press these with? Even through the tissue it kept the image!


----------



## Natasha01 (Jan 2, 2015)

@@goldendarter That is a lot, but they are beautiful colors. I am rooting for you!


----------



## Margiee (Jan 2, 2015)

I am going to try to pan IT cosmetics naturally pretty palette in the holiday limited edition version.  Here are my starting photos!  Best of luck to everyone here and I am so excited for my first month check in and to see everyone else's progress!


----------



## Misame (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm joining in. This year I want to pan my too faced glamour to go palette, It only has 8 eyeshadow shades and they're relatively small, but I feel like it would still be a challenge.

I originally bought it for travel because the size is so small, and the colours (save for the black) right up my alley. But even though I travel up to my parents every weekend and frequently stay over at people. I just never really bother to put on eyeshadow, so I'm really going to focus on that. The bronzer was heavily used but it broke on my and i had to toss the bits because they were getting all over my purse, and the lipgloss i scraped out, it had become gross, and I don't like lipgloss. The blush I will also try to pan this year.

 I'm also tossing in a shattered wet 'n wild nutty eyeshadow, I put in an empty loose powder sifter container.

For the first month i'm going to focus on that shadow mainly, I'll take pictures tomorrow.


----------



## SassyPeach (Jan 6, 2015)

I forgot to take a picture of my Urban Decay Naked Palette at the beginning of January; however the palette had been touched maybe 3 or 4 times before this challenge started, so that gives you an idea of what it looks like... practically brand new! :blush:  I think I'm going to post a picture every few months or so to track my progress. I haven't decided yet.

Is everyone else having a hard time wearing eye shadow everyday? I've only worn eye shadow 3 days so far   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 6, 2015)

SassyPeach said:


> Is everyone else having a hard time wearing eye shadow everyday? I've only worn eye shadow 3 days so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't wear it on the weekends.  There's something strange about the idea of wearing eyeshadow when I'm at home in my PJs.  So I'm only wearing it for the second day today.


----------



## seagirl (Jan 6, 2015)

SassyPeach said:


> Is everyone else having a hard time wearing eye shadow everyday? I've only worn eye shadow 3 days so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've worn it 4 days. I am now a (mostly) online instructor for a masters level program. I have an office on campus but who wants to get out of PJs when you don't have to? I go to meetings a couple times a week (thus in makeup) and I've been playing with my brighter colors on the weekends when my husband and I go out. I certainly do not live in the world of wearing makeup everyday- and I never will!


----------



## SassyPeach (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks! @@SneakyBurrito @@seagirl

I've worn eye shadow everyday to work this week so I'm happy about that. My goal going forward is to try and wear eye shadow at least 4 times a week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 7, 2015)

goldendarter said:


> Here are the pics of mine! I know it looks like a lot, but like I said, I'm more looking to figure out if any of these are worth using, so I'm reserving the right to trash any that are...well, trash.
> 
> Edit: And can I just say I love that you can see the impression of the quarter I used to press these with? Even through the tissue it kept the image!


I love that you can see the indentations of the quarter as well! So cool!



Margiee said:


> I am going to try to pan IT cosmetics naturally pretty palette in the holiday limited edition version.  Here are my starting photos!  Best of luck to everyone here and I am so excited for my first month check in and to see everyone else's progress!


That's such a cool palette.



SassyPeach said:


> I forgot to take a picture of my Urban Decay Naked Palette at the beginning of January; however the palette had been touched maybe 3 or 4 times before this challenge started, so that gives you an idea of what it looks like... practically brand new! :blush:  I think I'm going to post a picture every few months or so to track my progress. I haven't decided yet.
> 
> Is everyone else having a hard time wearing eye shadow everyday? I've only worn eye shadow 3 days so far   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am.... I've never been good at eyeshadow- I feel like it looks weird on me, and I can only wear a few colors and in certain ways, so ... it's definitely taking me out of my comfort zone, but that's ok!

I'm actually planning on using a matte taupe-brown color to fill in around my hairline where I've had some hair loss due to stress. I bet I can use up that color super fast!!!

I'm also planning on making myself some customized face charts and I'll put my eyeshadow on that to plan out looks, and also maybe even practice other eye looks on the weekends or in the evening, and practice contouring with my grey and brown eyeshadows.

I hope that helps me use them up more! I'm lining my eyes with the dark brown color in my palette- I don't know what to do with the dark purple or black yet... black eyeliner doesn't look good on me.... and lining only takes so much.


----------



## seagirl (Jan 7, 2015)

eastofthesun said:


> I've never been good at eyeshadow- I feel like it looks weird on me, and I can only wear a few colors and in certain ways, so ... it's definitely taking me out of my comfort zone, but that's ok!


I think a lot of us are not as confident in our makeup game as we would like to be, so I think the face charts are a great idea!
I've been trying to watch some youtube videos to build my confidence and practicing on the weekend has helped me a lot too.


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 13, 2015)

How's everybody doing? 

Update time!

I'm not wearing makeup today because my skin feels and looks so good (for me, anyway) but I wanted to post an updated photo of my palette after the first 12 days of the year. I think I only used it 10 out of the 12 days.



Spoiler






BEFORE- December, 2014




AFTER- 13 days of use. I even used the purple shade a little. And the black. But those are the least-used shades of the palette.



I'll try to use this palette more often... and at least every weekday.



seagirl said:


> I think a lot of us are not as confident in our makeup game as we would like to be, so I think the face charts are a great idea!
> 
> I've been trying to watch some youtube videos to build my confidence and practicing on the weekend has helped me a lot too.


I will try to do the facecharts this weekend if I don't go out of town with my family. We'll see!!

In the beginning of the month I watched youtube videos specific to my palette that I'm panning and it helped, but I fear the palette is just not very versatile and well, it's probably not the best choice for a palette to pan, but I don't mind. I like the challenge of tring things differently with only 8 shades.


----------



## seagirl (Jan 15, 2015)

Here's where I'm at. Wearing 3-4 shades at a time and averaging putting on makeup way more than ever before. It's the 15th and I've worn makeup 11 days so far if I've counted correctly.

Anyway please send good mojo my way today. My cat has to be put to sleep this evening and after 11.5 years... well it isn't easy. Today makeup was put on but not much is left. And I was smart enough to skip the mascara.


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 15, 2015)

seagirl said:


> Here's where I'm at. Wearing 3-4 shades at a time and averaging putting on makeup way more than ever before. It's the 15th and I've worn makeup 11 days so far if I've counted correctly.
> 
> Anyway please send good mojo my way today. My cat has to be put to sleep this evening and after 11.5 years... well it isn't easy. Today makeup was put on but not much is left. And I was smart enough to skip the mascara.


Oh my god, I am so sorry that you have to put your cat to sleep. I am so, so, sorry. I know that is one of the toughest things to have to decide for your pet, much less have to go through. I'm thinking of you and your poor kitty. 11.5 years is such a good life for a cat- I'm glad he/she had such a good home with you during that time. I can't express how sorry I am you  have to go through this, but I can tell you I've had to do this before with a 13 year old cat, and it's just horrible.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My thoughts and prayers are with you and your cat.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 15, 2015)

seagirl said:


> Here's where I'm at. Wearing 3-4 shades at a time and averaging putting on makeup way more than ever before. It's the 15th and I've worn makeup 11 days so far if I've counted correctly.
> 
> Anyway please send good mojo my way today. My cat has to be put to sleep this evening and after 11.5 years... well it isn't easy. Today makeup was put on but not much is left. And I was smart enough to skip the mascara.


My cat isn't doing so well either (got him in 2001) so I can totally relate.  We have had a lot of vet scares this year and it's so sad every time.  I am so sorry that you are going through this!  He's a handsome little guy, I love black cats.


----------



## Natasha01 (Jan 15, 2015)

seagirl said:


> Here's where I'm at. Wearing 3-4 shades at a time and averaging putting on makeup way more than ever before. It's the 15th and I've worn makeup 11 days so far if I've counted correctly.
> 
> Anyway please send good mojo my way today. My cat has to be put to sleep this evening and after 11.5 years... well it isn't easy. Today makeup was put on but not much is left. And I was smart enough to skip the mascara.


I'm so sorry that you're losing your friend. Thinking of you.


----------



## seagirl (Jan 16, 2015)

@@eastofthesun @@lauradiniwilk @@Natasha01

Thanks so much girls. It's been a day for sure. I know it's okay for me to be a hot mess when my husband has cried a couple times. But reading MUT has helped me through dark days before and it will again. I appreciate the kind words, prayers, and fellowship from everyone. For being semi-strangers this is definitely a place where I can go to smile 

Okay enough for the sappy stuff - my less affectionate cat is going to have to just suck up the hugs and kisses for now  She is the one in my icon picture


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 16, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> My cat isn't doing so well either (got him in 2001) so I can totally relate.  We have had a lot of vet scares this year and it's so sad every time.  I am so sorry that you are going through this!  He's a handsome little guy, I love black cats.


I'm sorry to hear your kitty isn't doing well either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My cat right now is relatively young (5 years) but he's getting attacked by our neighbor's cat frequently so I'm always taking him to the vet. I want to keep  him inside, but he won't have any of it.



seagirl said:


> @@eastofthesun @@lauradiniwilk @@Natasha01
> 
> Thanks so much girls. It's been a day for sure. I know it's okay for me to be a hot mess when my husband has cried a couple times. But reading MUT has helped me through dark days before and it will again. I appreciate the kind words, prayers, and fellowship from everyone. For being semi-strangers this is definitely a place where I can go to smile
> 
> Okay enough for the sappy stuff - my less affectionate cat is going to have to just suck up the hugs and kisses for now  She is the one in my icon picture


Awww, I'm glad we could help you feel a little better. I'm thinking of you today. Still so sorry that you have to go through this. Yes, your less affectionate cat will have to deal with it! I hope she doesn't miss him too much too. That really got to me when I lost my last cat. His brother was always searching for him and it made me just break down so much after. I hope that you don't have that happen, it makes it really hard to heal. Again, so sorry for your loss! ((HUGS))


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 16, 2015)

Hey I wanted to ask you guys- on the topic of eyeshadow, do you find your shadows getting kind of oily? I don't have super oily lids, but I feel like I've been kind of... getting my palette a little dirty. Yuck. Sorry for the imagery, but the blush especially. I guess I need to be more adamant about cleaning my brushes. Do you ladies ever clean your palettes? I was thinking about spraying mine down with 90% alcohol this weekend since I got them kind of oily.... and then gently wiping them with a tissue. The bonus of this would be you also use it up faster, and are sanitary!!! YAY!

I found an article on cleaning makeup: http://www.xovain.com/how-to/clean-and-preserve-your-makeup

And here's a video by a different person:



Do any of you clean your eyeshadow palettes?


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Jan 16, 2015)

seagirl said:


> Here's where I'm at. Wearing 3-4 shades at a time and averaging putting on makeup way more than ever before. It's the 15th and I've worn makeup 11 days so far if I've counted correctly.
> 
> Anyway please send good mojo my way today. My cat has to be put to sleep this evening and after 11.5 years... well it isn't easy. Today makeup was put on but not much is left. And I was smart enough to skip the mascara.


So sorry....(((hugs)))

And (((hugs))) to everybody else's fur babies!!! They are our kids!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 16, 2015)

seagirl said:


> Anyway please send good mojo my way today. My cat has to be put to sleep this evening and after 11.5 years... well it isn't easy.


I am so sorry to hear that.  I know how hard it is to make that decision and I'm guilty of hanging on too long in the past.


----------



## seagirl (Jan 16, 2015)

eastofthesun said:


> Do you ladies ever clean your palettes?


I clean brushes every weekend and recently came up with the idea to mount clothespins so that I can quit setting up my absurd drying towel system. Clothespins can hold them upside-down so they dry properly. Yay!

Anyway, I am slightly obsessive about keeping the plastic of my palettes clean and have spritzed with alcohol maybe once every other month after reading about how you folks re-pan shadows so I figured it wouldn't hurt. I've never gone so far as to scrape off the top of them or anything but I'm definitely giving it some thought now!


----------



## seagirl (Jan 16, 2015)

@ SneakyBuritto @ crazycatlady82

Thanks girls 

It's been rough but he definitely was a member of the family. We got him right after we were married and we don't have kids. Quite different around here.

@ lauradiniwilk I'm so sorry to hear about your cat too. It's just not easy when you let yourself get close to them.

Now back to the makeup...

I feel like I need an AA group. I fell off the wagon and went out of the house today with nothing on my face. Not even lip balm. While I'm frustrated at myself for not taking the time on a day when I definitely had it, I'm trying to focus on the positive that this is the first day that I've done it this year.

*AA members nodding in understanding and clapping at my ability to turn it into a positive.*

My head still isn't screwed back on quite right yet ;-) Work in progress.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 17, 2015)

seagirl said:


> I clean brushes every weekend and recently came up with the idea to mount clothespins so that I can quit setting up my absurd drying towel system. Clothespins can hold them upside-down so they dry properly. Yay!
> 
> Anyway, I am slightly obsessive about keeping the plastic of my palettes clean and have spritzed with alcohol maybe once every other month after reading about how you folks re-pan shadows so I figured it wouldn't hurt. I've never gone so far as to scrape off the top of them or anything but I'm definitely giving it some thought now!


For brushes I loop hair ties around the towel rack, it's amazing. Every once in a while I'll take a baby wipe to a palette but I don't use the majority of them enough for them to get to terribly dirty (hence me joining this topic recently, I still need to pick one to pan). My NARS palettes have looked filthy since day 1, but I know they get all messed up if you try to wipe them with alcohol thanks to pinksofoxy on YouTube.


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 18, 2015)

seagirl said:


> I clean brushes every weekend and recently came up with the idea to mount clothespins so that I can quit setting up my absurd drying towel system. Clothespins can hold them upside-down so they dry properly. Yay!
> 
> Anyway, I am slightly obsessive about keeping the plastic of my palettes clean and have spritzed with alcohol maybe once every other month after reading about how you folks re-pan shadows so I figured it wouldn't hurt. I've never gone so far as to scrape off the top of them or anything but I'm definitely giving it some thought now!


Hey seagirl! Hope you're feeling a bit better this weekend. That clothespin idea is brilliant! I used to do a lengthy towel set-up too, but there is never enough space! I'm so going to use your idea!!! I need to wash some brushes tomorrow.



SneakyBurrito said:


> I am so sorry to hear that.  I know how hard it is to make that decision and I'm guilty of hanging on too long in the past.


(hugs) It's really hard to make that decision. My family waited too long before too, and it's just so sad.



seagirl said:


> @ SneakyBuritto @ crazycatlady82
> 
> Thanks girls
> 
> ...


I love how you turned it into a positive. Plus, don't be too hard on yourself- it's really hard to put time into your looks when you're hurting so much inside. (hugs)



lauradiniwilk said:


> For brushes I loop hair ties around the towel rack, it's amazing. Every once in a while I'll take a baby wipe to a palette but I don't use the majority of them enough for them to get to terribly dirty (hence me joining this topic recently, I still need to pick one to pan). My NARS palettes have looked filthy since day 1, but I know they get all messed up if you try to wipe them with alcohol thanks to pinksofoxy on YouTube.


Oh, I didn't know that about NARS palettes and alcohol. Good to know, thanks!

Also, I can't picture the hair tie thing, could you explain more or take a pic? Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## azalea97 (Jan 19, 2015)

Ok I changed my mind about panning my unzipped palette. I'm gonna put it away for a good long while.

I've already hit pan on 3 of the shadows from Naked 3. I love that palette but my hubby surprised me with the naked 2 palette for Christmas and to my surprise it's my all time favorite!

Soooo...just for fun, I'm going to post pics of both palettes &amp; see how much I've used by the end of the year. My goal is to hit pan not finish the entire palette. I love them too much.

Naked 3 has been used for a year.

Naked 2 is brand new (only had it for less than a month)


----------



## Huds (Jan 21, 2015)

I have been panning my MUA heaven and earth palette since september and I will share my experience so far.

What I have learned:

- Eyeshadows take forever to finish.

- Even though I said that I would use any eyeshadows from my collection every other week I have only used other shadows a handful of times. (Due to my determination to finish this palette)

- I have neglected all the other beautiful shadows that I own.

I have decided to put pan that palette on hold for a while. I currently own 104 eyeshadows, and I don't want to have 92 of them sittning unused in a drawer while I try to use up 12. I want to enjoy every eyeshadow application, instead of being bored of the shadows I use when I have so many more shades to choose from. In my post back in september I said that I wouldn't buy any new eyeshadows until I use up the entire palette. I have kept this and I will continue to be on an eyeshadow no buy until this palette is used up, even if it takes three, four or five years instead of one.

I wish all of you the best of luck with your projects.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 21, 2015)

Huds said:


> - Eyeshadows take forever to finish.


Ain't that the truth!

I've worn at least three colors every day at work this year and I don't even feel like I'm making a dent in it.  Oh well, I'll keep on going.


----------



## Monika1 (Jan 21, 2015)

Huds said:


> I have been panning my MUA heaven and earth palette since september and I will share my experience so far.
> 
> What I have learned:
> 
> ...


I'm glad you've arrived at the 'enjoy my things' conclusion.

I guess the great thing about this exercise is that it demonstrates to all of us with 50-plus eye shadows that the reality is we don't need more. Ah, we know that, right? If one is in the range of that, 1) you have a good range of the colours you like already (remember singles, palettes, free sample quads, sample singles... - there really is a huge range when you pull them all out), 2) you cannot use them up before they technically expire, and potentially even in a rare case 'go off'!, and 3) it will be an individual judgement call to choose to buy more because - all generally irrational, marketing stimulated, justifications - it is 'special' or 'a bit different' from what you have, or 'on sale', or will result in 'more points', or increase you to a 'bonus level', or don't have a 'backup for ...' or 'will run out of x soon' (though realistically have 'y' and 2 of 'z' that are almost the same and you might even prefer if you tried). I would not be surprised if some of us committed to no new eyeshadow for 15 years, and even then would have plenty left over (and most of it fine to use given the preservatives and the mostly uncontaminated condition when something has not been touched, especially with the products containing solely inert powders). But no new eyeshadow until 2030 sounds very difficult! If that 15-year-old future eyeshadow sounds scary, we really have to think about it now.. btw any eyeshadow purchased in 2000 is now 15! Wow! Odds are it's fine, but that's another one of those personal judgement things.

I know I'm in this "what is my motivation to purchase?" boat, but there's a department store counter bonus coming up. I'm glad these groups are here to emphasize how much I don't need anything and don't need to get that.

I'm impressed with your commitment to no-buy until you use up the palette and look forward to seeing what you use while you take a 'break' and how the progress continues. @@azalea97 along the same lines, I've had that 'save because I like it too much' thought too, but the question(s) can become: Now that I've saved it until 2030 do I really want to use what is left? and In the coming 15 years will there not be another multitude of shadow palettes I'll be tempted to buy as makeup and fashions continue to evolve? and What/who am I keeping this for if I really love it?

One of my really nice lippies went off recently. Part of my irrationale for not using it as much was 'this is a nice one, so I should use others so I can save this one for important things' and into the garbage it went. How sad would it be if in five years your Strange, Burnout, and Limit had plenty left (likely more than two years worth right now) but were growing 'something' because after you recently hit pan on them you started 'rationing' them? Why? It's not entirely fair to harp on all of this because, of course, makeup is a hobby and a source of great pleasure and social interaction for many of us, so we do 'invest' in it, but I think it would be awesome if you could get full use and enjoyment of your Naked III and II palettes azalea97, and if Huds and I could focus on our enjoyment and rotation through our 100-whatever eye shadows as a distraction from getting more!


----------



## recklesslysober (Jan 21, 2015)

Huds said:


> I have been panning my MUA heaven and earth palette since september and I will share my experience so far.
> 
> What I have learned:
> 
> ...


I saw an estimate that said there were about 75 applications in a single eyeshadow. If you have a light hand I imagine it would be much more than that. Enjoy your stash! While you're using up something you're not absolutely crazy about, your other products will be getting older and potentially expiring.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Jan 22, 2015)

I think I may want to try and pan my Too Faced Jingle All the Way phone-case palette... I have dupes for all of the colours, and the pans are very small.


----------



## AliciaKnits (Jan 24, 2015)

I will also be gracefully bowing out of this challenge ... I just don't wear makeup enough to justify setting aside all my other 36 eyeshadows/sets (singles/duos/trios/quads mostly) in my collection to focus on 10 eye shadows. Besides, the shadows I had originally chosen do not have any browns, and I'm becoming more of a neutral gal with occasional "other color" days (blues and purples on occasion).

I wish everyone good luck on their journey and will enjoy following along.

I am still participating in the 100 empties and no buy challenges, just not Pan That Palette.for this year.


----------



## Monika1 (Jan 27, 2015)

seagirl said:


> Here's where I'm at. Wearing 3-4 shades at a time and averaging putting on makeup way more than ever before. It's the 15th and I've worn makeup 11 days so far if I've counted correctly.
> 
> Anyway please send good mojo my way today. My cat has to be put to sleep this evening and after 11.5 years... well it isn't easy. Today makeup was put on but not much is left. And I was smart enough to skip the mascara.


Lots of support to you in getting through the next while after that furbaby. We lost our last dog nine years ago and I still tear up thinking of her sometimes. It was good for us to get a new rescue soon after, and I'm wondering whether we should get a second one for a buddy for her and a positive focus for us at the time of the elder's eventual loss. I feel so blessed with this one in our life; we are spoiled with this good girl. Maybe she can train junior? It is so sad to lose them. Our health is better with them, and even their health is improved by having the companionship with us when they are part of our family. Pet your cat or dog or visit with your pet today!


----------



## Monika1 (Jan 27, 2015)

eastofthesun said:


> Welcome, welcome! We're so glad you joined. We don't mind at all having a new person around, on the contrary- we are glad to have another person in this with us!
> 
> That's such a good point about the dark shades- my palette has 3 dark shades that I won't be able to use up. Maybe I should add in a few single eyeshadows to the mix to really round this out. Thanks for the ideas!
> 
> Don't forget, everyone, to take a 'before' photo of your palettes by January 1!! It's so nice to have updated photos to give you a really good feeling about finishing your palettes!


I think it will be a good idea for me to commit to a few things too. As soon as I figure out exactly what will constitute my 'palette' (I have a lot of singles), I'll make sure to take a photo too! I'm currently considering a 2015-spanning goal of 'try all and use up three from my Silk Naturals UDNP dupe set, finish an eye pencil, and grab three 'older' lippies that I like to give consistent attention. Work in progress. In the meantime, I missed my Monday update for this week (was going to change out the eyeshadows finally), but I wore some makeup while at home today, so that was a plus!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 27, 2015)

After having even MORE of crave crack and get all over the place, I am so ready to use up my UD Naked Basics palette...so I can justify getting a new one, haha.  I will take pics tonight, then I'll try to figure out how to post them (I still haven't learned on the "new" MUT, oops).


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 27, 2015)

Oh and @seagirl...we had to put my cat to sleep last week too.  He was my little buddy for 14 years - I got him in college.  He was with me longer than any man in my life - I have only been with the hubs for 8.5 years!


----------



## Oshare-girl (Jan 27, 2015)

It's almost a month in of usage of my BareMinerals Power Neutrals palette and I have very little progress. It's not even worth the time to take a photo. So discouraging and I don't really enjoy using it. But I am determined to hit pan on at least half the shades. This year is the "last hurrah" year for my collection. I am targeting my oldest products and if I don't finish or love it, out it goes. I hope I can hang in there with this palette cause it's really bringing me down. I do think it's good timing since BareMinerals released two 8.0 palettes that I would have immediately purchased if not for this project. Now I know that it's just not my favorite. I guess I will post a photo when I get home later. So not excited about this one.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm going to pan this palette in 2015! The pans are relatively small, the variety of colours is good, the quality is amazing, and it's good for travel! I've got dupes for all of the colours, though, so I feel good about panning it.




I'm not going to pan the blush or brozer though, the bronzer is huge and I don't wear bronzer. The blush is a stupid shape to get my brush into.


----------



## Monika1 (Jan 28, 2015)

Oshare-girl said:


> It's almost a month in of usage of my BareMinerals Power Neutrals palette and I have very little progress. It's not even worth the time to take a photo. So discouraging and I don't really enjoy using it. But I am determined to hit pan on at least half the shades. This year is the "last hurrah" year for my collection. I am targeting my oldest products and if I don't finish or love it, out it goes. I hope I can hang in there with this palette cause it's really bringing me down. I do think it's good timing since BareMinerals released two 8.0 palettes that I would have immediately purchased if not for this project. Now I know that it's just not my favorite. I guess I will post a photo when I get home later. So not excited about this one.


Isn't that funny... I think these colours are beautiful, and are the sort I wouldn't get bored with very fast at all. I've been happily using all of three colours (Silk Naturals Flash, Alima Cocoa &amp; Koan) since the beginning of this month, and have only chosen now to force a change to a specific 'pan project' simply so I can make sure to give some other colours some love.

But if you're not enjoying it, why push yourself? I'm glad you did arrive at the 'not your favourite' conclusion and hope you do find and use something else in your collection that you love more. I figure if the rationale is to use up stuff and discourage yourself from further spending (unless you can afford and want to spend, money, space, and peace-of-mind-wise), it might be better achieved through enjoyment 'the good things' you already have.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1 (Jan 28, 2015)

Along the lines of using 'the good stuff', my 2015 (though sort of starting a bit late..) projects, keeping in mind I should use things I like, and enjoy what I have are:


Alima _pearluster eyeshadow _Ballerina
Silk Naturals _mineral eyeshadow_ Bare Necessities Set 1 (similar to UD Naked Palette)  [for reference Restless, Trouble, Bare Back, Caliber, Loaded, Saddle Up, Stag, Scout, Colt, Action, Blue Steel, Magnum] &amp; Bone
Silk Naturals _chromatic cream eye color_ Tribeca, Grand Central, Gramercy
Pür Minerals _eye pencil_ Onyx
Honeybee Gardens _lipsticks _Romance, Tuscany; Revlon _lip butter_ Pink Truffle; 100% Pure _lip glaze_ Lychee; Clinique _lipstick _Tenderheart; Silk Naturals _lip products_ Fashionista, Blushberry (only one that's 'just to use up' as a moistening 'at home' balm), Raindrops On Roses, and *actual palette *in Nice Nudes: Nice Tan, Maiden, Centerfold, Desire, Bon Bon
Alima _satin matte blush_ Honey Rose
My goal will be to focus on these, but I intend to also play with others if I'm inclined. I hope that with having these out 'to use', I'll finish them before they spoil and I'll enjoy more products on a regular basis! Though most of these aren't palettes, I'll try to add pics for monitoring progress soon, since I know I love seeing others'.

_nail polishes, hmm.. _Whenever I can't decide, I'll grab the next one from the bottom of the list; that would mean Zoya Zuza, Ziv, and Yummy are on my list as contenders for the next mani. But I don't have any desire to 'hit pan' on these!


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 28, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Oh and @seagirl...we had to put my cat to sleep last week too.  He was my little buddy for 14 years - I got him in college.  He was with me longer than any man in my life - I have only been with the hubs for 8.5 years!


I'm so sorry you had to put your kitty down too.



Oshare-girl said:


> It's almost a month in of usage of my BareMinerals Power Neutrals palette and I have very little progress. It's not even worth the time to take a photo. So discouraging and I don't really enjoy using it. But I am determined to hit pan on at least half the shades. This year is the "last hurrah" year for my collection. I am targeting my oldest products and if I don't finish or love it, out it goes. I hope I can hang in there with this palette cause it's really bringing me down. I do think it's good timing since BareMinerals released two 8.0 palettes that I would have immediately purchased if not for this project. Now I know that it's just not my favorite. I guess I will post a photo when I get home later. So not excited about this one.


It's funny, I was so excited when I bought the palette I'm currently panning, but then I lost excitement for it fast because I never actually used it and now that I'm panning it, people are telling me how they'd like to have it and that it's pretty (similar to the fact that your BareMinerals palette is gorgeous to me) and it's making me more excited about it. Also, in using it I'm finding I like it way more than I thought when I lost interest.

The thing about this project for me is, I don't know if I really can pan the palette- any of the shades, but I'm darn sure going to try because I don't wear eyeshadow very much, and this is, if nothing else, at least forcing me to use it, learn how to use it, how to be creative with it, and up my skills.



turntrekgodhead said:


> I'm going to pan this palette in 2015! The pans are relatively small, the variety of colours is good, the quality is amazing, and it's good for travel! I've got dupes for all of the colours, though, so I feel good about panning it.
> 
> I'm not going to pan the blush or brozer though, the bronzer is huge and I don't wear bronzer. The blush is a stupid shape to get my brush into.


Good idea! That's a great palette to pan. Do you really keep it on your phone? That would be so cute!

Hmm, yeah, those blush pans are tiny. Doh!

Ladies, my blush in my palette is starting to look kind of oily, like I transfered some oil from my face to my brush to my blush. That's upsetting to me and I want to clean it before it hardens like some powders do sometimes. Yuck, sorry for the gross visuals, but I guess I'm going to have to clean my palette regularly, along with my brushes which I clean weekly. It's just... I'm just too oily. Jeez !


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 28, 2015)

eastofthesun said:


> The thing about this project for me is, I don't know if I really can pan the palette- any of the shades, but I'm darn sure going to try because I don't wear eyeshadow very much, and this is, if nothing else, at least forcing me to use it, learn how to use it, how to be creative with it, and up my skills.


I'm starting to feel that way too, after a month.  I feel like I haven't made a dent in any of the pans.  But, I'm starting to experiment with darker colors and I've worn eyeshadow every day that I went to work.


----------



## seagirl (Jan 29, 2015)

@@Monika1 &amp; @@lauradiniwilk

Thanks girls  And I am so sorry to hear you had to let go too @@lauradiniwilk

I'm still pretty motivated on my palette. I'm a life-long makeup wearer but at 34 still have very little confidence in my ability. I might have started with just wanting rid of a palette but it has turned into so much more! I have taken the time to watch youtube videos, practice on the weekend, and use more vivid colors. AND that led me to the 100 empties challenge, a low buy, and organizing my sample surplus for swapping / selling on ebay.

I owe it to you all for the gentle nudges, support, and for coming up with this thread!


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 29, 2015)

JC327 said:


> I will be lurking in this thread I want to pan a palette but not sure where to start. Good luck ladies!


Me too. I just shipped a niece two starlook palettes I was pretending to like and also to declutter before my UD vice ltd arrives today. I am newer to eyeshadow and palettes so I don't have tons but if I make any progress along the way I'll post it here. I may try to use up a Stila face palette that I haven't even started using yet but it's small and manageable. I also will probably at least pan a coastal scent sample set of 4 neutrals. Since I don't have a neutral set I use this a lot as a base.


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 29, 2015)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I don't wear it on the weekends.  There's something strange about the idea of wearing eyeshadow when I'm at home in my PJs.  So I'm only wearing it for the second day today.


This made me laugh because I have to be so professional with colors during the week on weekends I go crazy especially if it's a pj day. 
My kids know don't ask mommy why she disappeared for an hour and has pink and gold glitter on 1 eye and green and purple on the other. It's mommy playing with her makeup...


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 29, 2015)

numbersmom said:


> This made me laugh because I have to be so professional with colors during the week on weekends I go crazy especially if it's a pj day.


I work at a law firm.  You'd think I would have to be professional during the week.  But no one has ever said a word about anything I wear -- makeup or clothes.  (Sometimes the receptionist or one of the paralegals compliments my shoes or nails or something.  But I've never been told to tone it down.)  And I wear bright, bright lipstick (berry, deep red, neon fuchsia, you name it), odd nailpolish colors (including yellow and green), turquoise eyeliner, etc.  The palette I am working on is mostly neutrals with some pinkish tones so I haven't gone too crazy with eyeshadow colors.


----------



## Monika1 (Jan 29, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Oh and @seagirl...we had to put my cat to sleep last week too.  He was my little buddy for 14 years - I got him in college.  He was with me longer than any man in my life - I have only been with the hubs for 8.5 years!


Aww, so sorry to hear that. Hugs, snuggles, fur balls, and commemorative demands for dinner from my fur baby over here. They're each so special with their specific affection and personalities. It helped me a fair bit to get my new little being soon. I still miss her; but the void of 'patrolling presence' just felt very strange, so getting acquainted with our new girl was, for me at least, a helpful and distracting process.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 29, 2015)

Monika1 said:


> It helped me a fair bit to get my new little being soon. I still miss her; but the void of 'patrolling presence' just felt very strange, so getting acquainted with our new girl was, for me at least, a helpful and distracting process.


I understand that completely.

I started 2012 with five cats and an older Rottweiler.  About midway through the year, I had to have one of the cats put down (but not for lack of trying every possible veterinary intervention, to the tune of $7000 or so -- which I did not have, being on a grad student stipend at the time).  Anyway, the other four cats meant that part of my life wasn't too empty (and thankfully I still have all of them).

And then my dog died suddenly towards the end of 2012.  I was kind of lost without a dog for 6-7 weeks but I finally found a Rottweiler breeder who was semi-close and who didn't want more than a month's pay for a puppy.  So I met him halfway in Chattanooga (he was in Knoxville, and I am near Atlanta) and got a new dog.  And she is wonderful.  Healthy and good-natured and goofy and smart and lots of other good qualities.


----------



## Oshare-girl (Jan 30, 2015)

Monika1 said:


> Isn't that funny... I think these colours are beautiful, and are the sort I wouldn't get bored with very fast at all. I've been happily using all of three colours (Silk Naturals Flash, Alima Cocoa &amp; Koan) since the beginning of this month, and have only chosen now to force a change to a specific 'pan project' simply so I can make sure to give some other colours some love.
> 
> But if you're not enjoying it, why push yourself? I'm glad you did arrive at the 'not your favourite' conclusion and hope you do find and use something else in your collection that you love more. I figure if the rationale is to use up stuff and discourage yourself from further spending (unless you can afford and want to spend, money, space, and peace-of-mind-wise), it might be better achieved through enjoyment 'the good things' you already have.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know it looks really pretty but some of the colors are really chalky, which could be my fault for not using it when it was fresh. The shimmery bronze shade is my favorite and goes on real smooth so I do enjoy that color. I am determined to hit pan on a few shades in this palette. I'm not going to try to finish it completely. I want to see how long it will take me to hit pan on an eyeshadow. Like the rest of you can relate, I just HAD to have it then proceeded to squirrel it away for a special occasion. I'm on an eyeshadow no buy for the rest of the year! Ridiculous! The nice thing is that I don't have to think about my eyeshadow in the mornings. I pretty much have it down using this palette. Saving myself from brain fatigue.


----------



## seagirl (Feb 1, 2015)

Here is my January progress. I can see an impact, but not as much as I want! I'm proud to say I've tried every single color multiple times and am probably in makeup 6 days of the week right now (it's a very busy time for me visiting students in their field placements all over the east coast).

I'll check in again at the end of Feb / beginning of Mar. I'm not touching my Hourglass Color Field palette until I hit pan on at least 1 color!

Edited to add an apology for the lighting. I'm in a hotel and it is dreadfully dim!


----------



## Oshare-girl (Mar 27, 2015)

3 months in and I finally hit pan on my first shadow! It's the cream shadow in the front row, 2nd from the left. I cleared out the back of the pan and finally hit the bottom of the pan. I use this everyday from my crease to my brow. I really only use the 4 shadows on the left side so I don't have high expectations of hitting pan on all the shadows. But it's so good to see progress!


----------



## Oshare-girl (Mar 27, 2015)

Oops, I mean the shadows on the right side are the ones I use. Hit pan on the 2nd from the right shadow.


----------



## Oshare-girl (Jun 10, 2015)

Kinda lonely here but here's my progress after 5 months. Exciting! I have never hit pan on 3 eyeshadows in the same palette. It's sad that I'm not using the other shadows but they are too cool toned and the cream shadow has a lot of glitter fallout. The matte cream shadow is about 60% used, the matte taupe about 50% used and the shimmery taupe is 25% used. I think that I have learned my lesson and will not be buying large palettes. I really should buy quads, trios or duos, nothing larger. In any case I'm still on an eyeshadow no buy for a loooong time.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 10, 2015)

so happy for you on your progress!!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 11, 2015)

Oshare-girl said:


> Kinda lonely here but here's my progress after 5 months.


I follow this thread and always enjoy your updates.  I almost get a contact buzz when I see your pans get bigger and bigger!  You are doing great, keep it up!!


----------



## Oshare-girl (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks for the encouragement! Unfortunately, I have to put this palette to rest. This morning I spied a tiny bug walking around in it. Eww! So here's my final progress on it. I'm about 70% done with the matte cream, 60% done with the matte taupe and 25% done with the shimmery taupe after almost 7 months of use.

I'm going to replace this with the UD Naked Basics.


----------



## Oshare-girl (Jun 23, 2015)

Here's my starting point for the Naked Basics palette. There's the tiniest dip in Naked2. Everything else is barely touched.


----------



## Oshare-girl (Aug 11, 2015)

7 weeks in and I finally hit pan on my first shadow, Naked2. Foxy, WOS and Faint have more even use since I use larger brushes for these colors so it's going to take a while before I hit pan on them. I was SO happy to see pan this morning! It's strange how the 3 lightest shades are very firmly packed while the 3 darker shades are super powdery.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 11, 2015)

I finally hit the pan on my Chanel Les Beiges powder yesterday but forgot to post a picture. Here is the picture. The top broke off the powder because I dropped it on the floor a few months back. Next I'm working on the UD basics 2 palette. I'm making progress on the primal shade.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 12, 2015)

Oshare-girl said:


> It's strange how the 3 lightest shades are very firmly packed while the 3 darker shades are super powdery.


Crave is TERRIBLE, I got so sick of mine constantly breaking and leaving dust all over my makeup bag that I finally popped it out and trashed it.


----------



## azalea97 (Nov 29, 2015)

azalea97 said:


> Ok I changed my mind about panning my unzipped palette. I'm gonna put it away for a good long while.
> 
> I've already hit pan on 3 of the shadows from Naked 3. I love that palette but my hubby surprised me with the naked 2 palette for Christmas and to my surprise it's my all time favorite!
> 
> ...


Ok so here's an update around 10 months since my original post. I panned a lot more in my Naked 3 palette. Still haven't panned anything in my Naked 2 palette.


----------

